# Kapverden, Urlaubstipps bitte



## Trickyfisher (19. Dezember 2018)

Hi Kollegen
Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe wegen einer Urlaubsplanung.
Es ist zwar erst im September 2019, aber man kann ja nie früh genug mit der Planung beginnen, da solls auf Hochzeitsreise gehen (ja, irgentwann erwischts jeden mal...).
Da komm ich neulich heim und meine Holde fragte mich ganz scheinheilig, ob mir die Kapverdischen Inseln was sagen würden, ich darauf, "naja, soll recht schön sein", sie darauf "und zum Angeln sollst dort auch ganz gut sein, ooooder?" Sie ist halt die Beste, ehrlich.
Ok, also es sollen die Kapverden werden und da bräuchte ich jetzt mal ein paar Tipps und hoffe doch, da diese Inseln ja auch bei Anglern sehr bekannt sind, auf ein bischen Insiderwissen, besonders auch, wohin.
Was suchen wir?
Wie schon gesagt, es soll die Hochzeitsreise werden, also Angeln steht da nicht im Vordergrund, soll aber natürlich auch sein.
wir suchen eine Hotel mit schönen, romantischen Sandstränden, KEIN!!! 1000 Zimmer All Inkl. Resort mit Ballermann und Animation, eher was schönes, Kleines, aber auch nicht komplette Einöde, also eher ruhig und direkt am Meer gelegen, aber doch eine Ortschaft in zu Fuß geh Entfernung, wo´s ein paar Restaurants und Cocktailbars gibt und man am Abend auch mal ein bischen ausgehen kann.
Da wir nicht nur am Strand rumliegen wollen, sollte es natürlich auch möglich sein, ein paar interessante Ausflüge zu machen.
zum Angeln: Natürlich ist Kapverden der bekannteste Spot zum Big Game auf Marlin, YFT und Co. ev. gönne ich mir mal eine Ausfahrt aber das muß ich mir noch gut überlegen, das geht natürlich schon sehr ins Geld.
Wie schauts dort mit Angeln vom Ufer aus? ich denke mal, ich werde da am ehesten ein paar mal ganz zeitlich in der Früh  oder spät am Abend dazu kommen.
Also Rockfishing mit Spinnködern und Naturködern von den Klippen aus oder auch richtiges Brandungsangeln an den teilweise Kilometerlangen Sanstränden? Hat da wer von euch Erfahrung, was geht da, was kann man da fangen, was brauche ich an Gerät und darf man das dort überhaubt?
Wenn man im Internet nach Hotels sucht, kommt natürlich immer zuerst Santa Maria auf der Insel Sal, das dürfte dort das Touristenzentrum sein, wir hätten auch zwei ganz nette Hotels gefunden, was haltet ihr davon?
Ok, also wenn jemand von euch die Kapverden nicht nur als Big Game Paradies kennt sondern auch als Urlaubsdestination und ev. Tipps hat zum Ufer- oder Brandungsfischen, immer her damit, als Lohn gibt´s dann auch eine schönen Bericht mit vielen bunten Bildern.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Nidderauer (20. Dezember 2018)

Moin, 
es ist ca. 15 Jahre her, als ich das letzte mal auf Sal war in Santa Maria. Da standen die meisten der Hotels noch nicht, die da jetzt stehen. Man sollte sich aber schon im Klaren sein, dass gerade Sal eine wüstenähnliche Insel ist, auf der kaum was wächst und daher fast alles an Nahrungsmitteln importiert werden muss. Das gilt nicht für frischen Fisch und Langgusten, trotzdem kommt man da an All inclusive kaum vorbei. Es gibt auch im Ort Restaurants und Cocktailbars, so wie z.B. auf Kreta darf man sich das aber keinesfalls vorstellen. Die Sandstrände auf Sal sind einfach traumhaft, dafür gibts dort rund um Santa Maria kaum aussichtsreiche Felsenküste, da ist ein Fahrzeug erforderlich, um ggfls. aussichtsreichere Stellen zu erreichen. Es gibt auch Big Game Fishing mit vollausgestatteten Yachten auf Sal, man kann aber z.B. auch mit den einheimischen Fischern auf ihren Holzbooten ans Riff rausfahren und kann dort sowohl Schleppfischen, als auch Livebaitangeln auf Wahoo, Thunfisch und Riffbarsche, gelegentlich sind auch Sailfish und Marlin anzutreffen. Hier ist aber dann auch eigenes Angelgerät gefragt, weil die einheimischen Fischer eher mit Handleinen fischen. So mal als grober Überblick, was dich da erwartet, ins genaue Gegenteil verkehrt wird sich das dort in 15 Jahren auch nicht haben. Freizeitaktivitäten, wie Tauchen, Speerfischen, Kytesurfen, etc. wurden da aber auch massiv ausgebaut. Ich war 1988 das erste mal dort und da gabs dort nur die Hotels Morabeza und Belhorizonte, einen langen Holzsteg und sonst fast nix. Aber Fische in einer Anzahl und Regelmäßigkeit, vor allem Thune und Wahoos, da kann man heute nur von träumen.

Vielleicht war ja jemand in jüngerer Vergangenheit dort und kann mit einer etwas aktuelleren Beschreibung dienen. Kannst auch mal auf Facebook ein wenig suchen, einige Fischer sind auch dort FB aktiv, mit Fishing Cabo Verde und evtl. zusätzlich Ortsangaben bzw. Freundeslisten sind da doch einige Infos abrufbar und evtl. lassen sich so auch Kontakte herstellen oder Preise anfragen.

Grüße Sven


----------



## Forelle74 (20. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Johannes.
Ich war vor ca. Zwei Jahren auf der Insel Sal.
Es ist dort ziemlich genauso wie Sven beschrieben hat.
Wir waren in einer Hotelkette etwas weiter von Santa Maria entfernt.
Fußläufig etwa 30 min.
Aber Bars Kneipen etc. Sind dort spärlich gesät.
Sand,Wüste ,Steppe macht den Großteil der Insel aus.
Wir hatten mit einer Tages Jeeptour eigentlich fast die komplette Insel gesehen .
Fischen:
Wir haben eine kleine Fishing tour mit Boot gemacht.
Etwa 5h für 40€.
Hat sogar meiner Frau Spaß gemacht.
Ausrüstung war alles komplett mit dabei.
Wir hatten auch einige schöne Fische gefangen.
Nur vor der Küste und in Ufernähe.
Dort gibt es einige Unterwasserriffe.

Der Veranstalter hat uns gesagt das das Fischrecht bei den Einheimischen liegt und er die gefangenen Fische spendet .

An den Hotels gibt es viele Anbieter von Brandungsangeln bis Big Game ist alles dabei.
Die Touristenführer haben uns geraten in Santa Maria zu Buchen,weil dort die Sicherheitsstandarts auf dem Booten besser wären.
Unser Anbieter war ein Portugiese mit guten Englisch kentnissen.
Es gibt dort nur einen großen Steg auf dem auch Fisch von den einheimischen Anglern angeboten wird.
Im Ortskern gibt es diverse Anbieter für Angeltouren.
Frag lieber nochmal nach wenn du auf eigene Faust losziehen willst.
Ob das generell erlaubt ist.
Ich hab dort nur Touristen mit einheimischen zusammen Angeln gesehen.


----------

